# Soda, my girl turned 17 year olds!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, Happy Birthday sweet girl :You_Rock_


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness! What a special girl! Happy birthday!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, happy birthday Soda!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's awesome!! Soda looks amazing for 17!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That is awesome!! Happy Belated Birthday Soda!!! Keep enjoying all the good things in life!!


----------



## Sodagirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome pic!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She looks so cute. Does she have a "puppy cut"? I always have to do that with my seniors.


----------



## Sodagirl (Jul 4, 2012)

I cut her hair down to 1/4 inch every spring. She loves the lighter feel and cooler for summer hair.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Soda looks amazing!


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations! Happy Birthday Soda!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Soda - you look marvelous!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Soda! What an amazing girl


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy, happy birthday to a lovely girl! What an achievement!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Bless your happy heart baby girl. Happy Birthday. Xxoo


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's amazing!
Happy birthday Soda!

I just saw on golden retriever foundations facebook page one that just passed away at 21. I hope you have a few years left as well!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

How wonderful! Happy birthday, Soda!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

She is beautiful. Happy Birthday to your princess.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What an incredible age. A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Soda.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 17th Birthday to your beautiful Soda!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You are blessed. Happy Birthday sweet girl.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Soda girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

She looks wonderful, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SODA! There is something very special about the old gold.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How wonderful, Happy Birthday Sweet Soda!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, congratulations and happy birthday! A solstice pup, what a way to celebrate the start of summer every year. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow!! That is so amazing! Happy Birthday, Soda!! She DOES look amazing. How lucky you are that you've had her for so many years. I wish you many more!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Happy birthday, Soda! Amazing.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Happy birthday soda! You are a beautiful girl who is taken care of very well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wishing your girl belated Happy Birthday wishes  My boy Tucker had the same June 21 Birthday, he was my summer solstice boy and would have been 16 this year.

Keep doing what you're doing, she looks great!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! That is certainly a blessing to celebrate! Happy Birthday Soda!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Seventeen years with the same Golden...life doesn't get much better!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SODA!!! She looks wonderful!

~Pete & Woody~


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Soda! You look right at home on the water  Beautiful girl ♥


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Soda*

Happy Birthday to Soda! 
17 is amazing!
So glad she had such a wonderful birthday!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday Soda!! What a wonderful birthday milestone for a beautiful Golden girl to be celebrating


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a blessing for you. She's a beautiful old Gold.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing and inspiring! Happy Birthday to Soda!!!!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Awe what a sweet sweet girl!  She reminds me of my Brandy who lived to be 17 yrs old. I'm so happy to hear that you are sharing such a wonderful life with her! She seems to be doing great and loving life! Love the pictures!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

A very very 17th Birthday to you, sweet Soda. You look wonderful and your people are so lucky to have you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! 17 years!!!! Happy belated birthday!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Soda! Looks like you enjoy all the same things my Golden Girl does. How lucky you are to have had Soda for so many years. She looks great!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Soda! You're looking great.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 17th Birthday Soda, wish you many more happy years.
Wish and hope all our goldens live so long and longer.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Soda! You look absolutely marvelous.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Soda!*

Happy Happy 17TH WOW Birthday to Soda! She must be a very special girl. Glad that you enjoyed your swim and birthday ice cream. Mwah......:smooch: Vicki and Amber


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

I missed this post originally, so.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY SODA! You look amazing, hope you enjoyed your ice cream and outing!


----------



## Arggg (Jul 4, 2013)

Congratulations!! She looks so healthy and happy. My golden turned 15 in March, and I feel so lucky that she's continuing to do well.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday, sweet Soda! 17 years old! Fantastic! :woot2:


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Wonderful pictures of your beautiful girl Soda!!

Happy belated birthday Soda!! Wishing you many more happy years with your family!!


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*She is one fine looking dog I must say. She didnt get to be 17 by accident,there was lots of love put into that dog. We were fortunate to have our Otis for a long time.too. I love how all of us here have our dogs by our sides through so many times through our life. And not that they just learn from us but we learn from them *


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, that is so amazing. What a blessing!!! Happy happy belated birthday Miss Soda. You are a very special girl. I hope your mom will give you some smooches and ear rubs from our crew.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

What a beautiful dog!! 17 wow! Happy Birthday

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

Amazing, She looks very content sitting in the canoe. Many more birthdays for her!


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Just saw this - how beautiful! There's nothing that melts my heart like a beautiful old Golden. So sweet!


----------



## Santi (Aug 2, 2013)

I´m speechless!! AMAZING!!! Happy B-Day Soda!!!


----------



## Rainey (Aug 11, 2013)

What a beautiful girl and how lucky to have had her 17 years


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What is the secret to your success!!!!!


----------

